# Citronella Male or Female



## bill75 (Aug 25, 2010)

Can anyone tell me from this picture if this is a male or female? I believe it is a male just want to be sure.








Thanks
Bill


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say possible female.


----------

